# New DWA License Holder



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys

I haven't got involved in writing many posts on the forum before, but I have noticed quite a few people asking about DWA license applications. I've just been accepted for mine and thought I'd write a quick run through of what was involved (for me). Hopefully it may help any of you that are planning on applying.

I'm sure you're aware that the license requirements and costs are subjective to what council area you're in. 

I contacted my local council and was put in touch with the Animal Officer, who was extremely friendly and reasonable. She had never done a DWA for snakes before and I'm the only one in my area. She didn't have any knowledge of venomous snakes but did refer to a written guide, which was the DWA guidance for Northern Ireland.

The work involved to prepare for the inspection took me around 3 hrs and consisted of;

Put a lock on the viv.
Put a lock on my bedroom door.
Write a bite protocol and stick one on my bedroom door and one on the viv.
Source someone to second my app. This is basically someone who can remove the snake if anything should happen to me.
Prove I had somewhere to board the animal if required.
Prove I have sourced insurance.
Prove I have told the local fire dept and hospital.

That's about it. I then arranged the visit and the Animals Officer came round with a local exotic vet and looked at the setup. The vet asked me how I would transport the snake and what I would feed it on. That took about 20 mins and I felt the whole thing was sensible but a bit over priced.

The vet then wrote a report, e-mailed this to the Animal Officer with a yeah or nah and that's it. 

Basically I had to pay £200 for the license issue and the cost of a vet visit which was £150. 

I've got an Eyelash Viper and the Animal Officer will do a follow up visit when convenient.

All fairly easy really and the license requirements I felt were no more than common sense things. Although I think the price could have been a tad lower!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

So you got it in the end? That was a quickly found snake! Anymore where they come from? 
Post up a picture.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool, never knew how it all worked.

Pics of said Eylash Viper please


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll pop some pics on shortly.

The Viper was from Rainforest Reptiles. I think they've got one left.

Cheers


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

That seems remarkably straight forward.

May I ask which local council you come under?

Congrats on the snake & license btw :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

when you say "bedroom"?:lol2:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> when you say "bedroom"?:lol2:


 I thought that :lol2:.

Hope those vivs are secure :gasp:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

paulds said:


> *I thought that* :lol2:.
> 
> Hope those vivs are secure :gasp:


 
As did I... I know a couple of people that have been declined DWA ostensibly because they intended to keep things in a bedroom... although it may just have been because they were young, and not all that experienced...

Francis


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> As did I... I know a couple of people that have been declined DWA ostensibly because they intended to keep things in a bedroom... although it may just have been because they were young, and not all that experienced...
> 
> Francis


 I was under the impression that lock viv's had to be kept behind a look door with a viewing window and an alternate route in or out?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

paulds said:


> I was under the impression that lock viv's had to be kept behind a look door with a viewing window and an alternate route in or out?


And herein lies the problem with the DWAA as it stands now - there is no consistency from one LA to another, because there is no set of "minimum standards" that they have to comply with. The point of the Act is to protect the public, so providing the LA are satisfied that the security measures taken will do that then they will be able to grant a licence. Most LA's do insist on a separate room, but teh Act itself does not make any stipulations.


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice one, which courier did you use m8 ? : victory:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

ian14 said:


> And herein lies the problem with the DWAA as it stands now - there is no consistency from one LA to another, because there is no set of "minimum standards" that they have to comply with. The point of the Act is to protect the public, so providing the LA are satisfied that the security measures taken will do that then they will be able to grant a licence. Most LA's do insist on a separate room, but teh Act itself does not make any stipulations.


 I find that shocking.

I appologise if I offend an license holders but you guy's have all had to jump through hoops to get your license and for a council to allow lesser degrees of security than others is appalling.

For one it is unfair on people who have had to spend thousands converting rooms but more importantly if in an area where the stipulations are not so strict, a snake was to escape and do the worst it would certainly have reprocussions throughout the whole of the UK.

I would also not be in anyway suprised if the council's with the less stringent requirements charge the higher fees for licensing.

I know the license has just had an overhaul but maybe another should be consider to outline set practice throughout the whole of the UK.


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I'm more than able to balance my own risk thanks. I've worked out a good system; it involves keeping the snake in its locked viv.

I've never left a viv open in 20 years of keeping snakes (on and off), and have no intention of starting now. To be honest, i'm not interested in a big collection as I don't like too many vivs, no more than one in fact. If I was to keep anymore then I probably would use a seperate room, but that's not on my things to do list.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulds said:


> I find that shocking.
> 
> I appologise if I offend an license holders but you guy's have all had to jump through hoops to get your license and for a council to allow lesser degrees of security than others is appalling.
> 
> ...


I have to say I wouldn't describe it as shocking or appalling. If he has passed the requirements set out by the council & feels himself it is secure then what more can you do? I know he isn't the first!

Anyway, show us some pictures mate!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

MB2 said:


> Well I'm more than able to balance my own risk thanks. I've worked out a good system; it involves keeping the snake in its locked viv.
> 
> I've never left a viv open in 20 years of keeping snakes (on and off), and have no intention of starting now. To be honest, i'm not interested in a big collection as I don't like too many vivs, no more than one in fact. If I was to keep anymore then I probably would use a seperate room, but that's not on my things to do list.


 Just to make things clear to other people viewing this thread MB2 has been kind enough to PM on this subject and I just wanted to make everyone aware that I was in no way trying to discredit his set up or skill as a keeper. Merely trying to make a point that I believe there should be a more nationwide protocol for licensing. :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

paulds said:


> Just to make things clear to other people viewing this thread MB2 has been kind enough to PM on this subject and I just wanted to make everyone aware that I was in no way trying to discredit his set up or skill as a keeper. Merely trying to make a point that I believe there should be a more nationwide protocol for licensing. :2thumb:


Thing is... when was the last time any member of the public was killed by a DWAL listed animal? 

'If it ain't broke, don't fix it'


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Thing is... when was the last time any member of the public was killed by a DWAL listed animal?
> 
> 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it'


 But..... and again I'm not saying this is the case with the op, if certain councils do not require the uppermost security to keep hots then they are running the risk that it could, which would inturn result in massive problems for keepers of DWA nationwide.

Obviously MB2 knows what he is doing but if someone was able to get licensed from the same council who didn't have the right knowledge or was more careless with their security then problems WOULD happen. 

Measures are in place to maintain control over who is licensed to keep a dangerous animal so I fail to see why some council's would see fit to relax the rules about what constitues the requirements


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Personaly, it's not something I would do. If the snake escaped; be it when working with it outside the viv or from when it's _secured_ inside the viv then it could hide anywhere within the bedroom due to all the usual bedroom clutter, i.e. behind wardrobes, under beds, etc. Thus making recapture more difficult. If it escaped when the owner asleep in the bedroom, then there's added risk.

Having said that, the snake is in a locked viv, within a secure room, therefore fulfilling the DWAL requirements. The only one at risk is the owner. In the 30ish years I have been keeping reps, I have never had one escape. Therefore if the owner follows the correct protocols, then escapes should never be a problem.

_Bothriechis schlegelii _are the one species that's probably going to tempt me back into keeping DWA. Always a pleasure seeing pics of these when you get the time and reading about your experience/observations when working with them.

_*EDIT:*_ Just thought, do you sleep with the bedroom window open? If so, is it screened to prevent escapes?

*EDIT:* I've just remembered, back in early to mid nineties I used to live in Cyprus and kept wild caught _Vipera lebetina _in faunariums in my bedroom, so I'm hardly one to give advice as it would be hypocritical of me...


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> Personaly, it's not something I would do. If the snake escaped; be it when working with it outside the viv or from when it's _secured_ inside the viv then it could hide anywhere within the bedroom due to all the usual bedroom clutter, i.e. behind wardrobes, under beds, etc. Thus making recapture more difficult. If it escaped when the owner asleep in the bedroom, then there's added risk.
> 
> Having said that, the snake is in a locked viv, within a secure room, therefore fulfilling the DWAL requirements. The only one at risk is the owner. In the 30ish years I have been keeping reps, I have never had one escape. Therefore if the owner follows the correct protocols, then escapes should never be a problem.
> 
> ...


 But if an escape happened and the owner was bit and something terrible happened again it would affect all DWA keepers.

MB2 had the decency to PM me and seems like a genuinely responsible keeper but the fact is if it is that easy to get licensed anyone with a £5 viv lock and a sliding bolt on their door could start keeping hots and judging from some of the posts on here thats terrifying


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

paulds said:


> But if an escape happened and the owner was bit and something terrible happened again it would affect all DWA keepers.
> 
> MB2 had the decency to PM me and seems like a genuinely responsible keeper but the fact is if it is that easy to get licensed anyone with a £5 viv lock and a sliding bolt on their door could start keeping hots and judging from some of the posts on here thats terrifying


If the owner was bit, then I don't see that being a problem. To the keeping of venomous I mean, not to the owner. Obviously, he would think it a problem... However, if it escaped and a member of the public was evonomated, then I see that as a different thing entirely.

I see what you are saying, but _Joe Numpty_ would still have to go through the application process and pay the licencing fees. I'm sure one or the other (or both) would seperate the wheat from the chaff.

As I said, it's not something I would do _(now)_. I don't actually need a DWAL as I live in Ireland. However, I would ensure the dedicated room it's upto and above the necessary requirements. Just for my own peace of mind, if nothing else.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> Personaly, it's not something I would do. If the snake escaped; be it when working with it outside the viv or from when it's _secured_ inside the viv then it could hide anywhere within the bedroom due to all the usual bedroom clutter, i.e. behind wardrobes, under beds, etc. Thus making recapture more difficult. If it escaped when the owner asleep in the bedroom, then there's added risk.
> 
> Having said that, the snake is in a locked viv, within a secure room, therefore fulfilling the DWAL requirements. The only one at risk is the owner. In the 30ish years I have been keeping reps, I have never had one escape. Therefore if the owner follows the correct protocols, then escapes should never be a problem.
> 
> ...


You have touched on something there.

An escaped Eyelash is completely different from say an escaped Taipan. 

MB2 did they state whether you can keep only certain species in there or anything like that?

Also as you say if the viv is locked there is no way it should be able to escape, and if you can lose an Eyelash when handling, well your kind of bringing it on yourself. 

Don't get me wrong safe keeping and protocols are great I just think.... well most people are not idiots, if someone feels they can keep one smallish snake in their room without it risking anyone else then why not!



paulds said:


> *But if an escape happened and the owner was bit and something terrible happened again it would affect all DWA keepers.
> *
> MB2 had the decency to PM me and seems like a genuinely responsible keeper but the fact is if it is that easy to get licensed anyone with a £5 viv lock and a sliding bolt on their door could start keeping hots and judging from some of the posts on here thats terrifying


As long as it was just the keeper it shouldn't be a problem, don't forget we are supposed to live in a free country, you can get bitten by a snake if you like! It's just if it affects others the problems start. He did say he had proved he had someone who could deal with the snake if something happens.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> If the owner was bit, then I don't see that being a problem. To the keeping of venomous I mean, not to the owner. Obviously, he would think it a problem... However, if it escaped and a member of the public was evonomated, then I see that as a different thing entirely.
> 
> *I see what you are saying, but Joe Numpty would still have to go through the application process and pay the licencing fees. I'm sure one or the other (or both) would seperate the wheat from the chaff.*
> 
> As I said, it's not something I would do _(now)_. I don't actually need a DWAL as I live in Ireland. However, I would ensure the dedicated room it's upto and above the necessary requirements. Just for my own peace of mind, if nothing else.


 What has become apparent from the recent spate of idiots posting on this section of the forum is that there are a lot of inexperienced keepers with a lot of spare time on their hands who would do anything to own a hot.



Owzy said:


> You have touched on something there.
> 
> An escaped Eyelash is completely different from say an escaped Taipan.
> 
> ...


 MB2 seems more than capable of keeping his snake but if it can be that easy to get a permit then it would be just as easy if not easier to persuade the same council that someone could help if something happened.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

paulds said:


> What has become apparent from the recent spate of idiots posting on this section of the forum is that there are a lot of inexperienced keepers with a lot of spare time on their hands who would do anything to own a hot.
> 
> MB2 seems more than capable of keeping his snake but if it can be that easy to get a permit then it would be just as easy if not easier to persuade the same council that someone could help if something happened.


We'll just have to wait and see what the changes to the Act bring. Does anyone know when these changes will come into play?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

They did on March of this year i think.

Here is a link to the Defra site with some details

Defra, UK - : Wildlife Protection - Dangerous Wild Animals Act - Observing the law


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

ok so reading through it appears the only change is a license is now granted for 2 years, instead of 1 and if a renewel is not granted or refused until after the old one has expired the current license is still valid until it is granted again or refused.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I thought there'd be more to it than that...


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> Thanks for the link. I thought there'd be more to it than that...


 Yeah, I was quite suprised but I haven't been able to find anything else pending.


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys just to set the record straight, the license wasn't issued in an objective a way as what's being suggested. For example, stating that anyone with a few locks could get one wasn't the case. I did speak with the Animal Officer at length prior to the visit, and although my interview was only 20 mins or so, a very experienced exotics vet (googled him) was also present. Part of the report included whether he (the vet) believed that I was a suitable candidate to hold a license, so therefore any 'Joe Numpty' couldn't just get a few locks a be granted a license as he wouldn't pass the inspection which is, as I'm suggesting, is an inspection of the person as well as his/her's setup.

I take the bedroom issue as a risk, but a risk that I personally have balanced and am happy with. I wouldn't keep a Taipan under the same circumstances. For example, when talking about escapes, would an escaped venomous snake not be more dangerous in a reptile store where there are numerous vsitors, including children, and as stated earlier; where there are plenty of hiding places? It's again a risk, but a risk that the shop owner must balance.


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

To answer the above question; yes the license was granted to own 1 Eyelash viper and this will be inspected on the follow up visit by the Animal Officer.

She did say to me that wanting to breed venomous snakes made it more difficult to get the license and did comment that the particular breed that I had in mind also made the application more straight forward.

I didn't need to put a screen on my bedroon window but was told that the window needed to be locked closed when I wasn't in the room. This fact is just taken on faith.


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

My old man has DWAL and used to post on here he just cant believe a council will issue a licence so easily. I know what he went through to get his and he knew the officer and been a DWAL holder in the past. If the OP is genuine then you are very lucky to have ot away with such easy application because if you lived in many other areas you would never had been granted one. I am an ex Dog warden and i actually know Alison who the Op would have dealt with, as i was a dog warden in Trowbridge and i am supprised she has granted a dwal that easilly.
Julie


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

shytalk said:


> My old man has DWAL and used to post on here he just cant believe a council will issue a licence so easily. I know what he went through to get his and he knew the officer and been a DWAL holder in the past. If the OP is genuine then you are very lucky to have ot away with such easy application because if you lived in many other areas you would never had been granted one. I am an ex Dog warden and i actually know Alison who the Op would have dealt with, as i was a dog warden in Trowbridge and i am supprised she has granted a dwal that easilly.
> Julie


 I don't doubt the authentisity of the op but i think a few were still suprised that it wasn't more stringent.

Possibly not a good idea to state the local council though or your friend will be visiting a load more people, most of whom shouldn't be allowed to keep earthworms :gasp:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

MB2, I wasn't referring to you as Joe Numpty, just in case you thought that. As you say, you and the licencing officer have weighed the risks so good luck to you. 

By the way, what colour is the eyelash?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Are you saying that the animal is actually kept in your bedroom where you sleep?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Are you saying that the animal is actually kept in your bedroom where you sleep?


 I believe so


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well this thread has drawn me in as I knew one would. 

Firstly the fact that the change in the DWA system indicates that its a two year licence isnt that much different as my LA still require me to be inspected every year and I am happy to do so as I have nothing to hide!

Secondly I have real reservations about this post for a number of reasons, whether its genuine I cannot say however the issue of keeping a potentially dangerous species in a bedroom that the o
owner or his family are sleeping in is idiotic in my opinion.

The OP states he is experienced and has never left a viv open in 20 years, so what? It only takes one mistake for the whole press and anti brigade to come crashing in on all of us.

If it is genuine I'd like to know what vet would inspect a bedroom designated as a bedroom i.e. for sleep and OK it for DWA species?

Additionally if it is a genuine post why the hell post it on an open forum like this, are you trying to attract the attention of the press as they are always lurking on here?

Did the OP have the vet visit his home/bedroom with the Council official or was this an interview?

Finally why would a dog warden (no offence to Dog Wardens) check the OP out as in the majority of cases surely this would be the Environmental Health Officers duty as they are the person who issue a licence!

Sorry something is not right here!


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry I just don't agree with you. If you have a designated snake room there is still a chance that you could leave a viv open and the door also. Yes it's less likely but possible never the less. Are you really trying to claim that a house with 20 highly dangerous snakes in a designated room is less of a risk than one with a single Eyelash in a locked viv in a bedroom? I know which one I'd rather stay in.

Also, there's no reason as to why I shouldn't post my recent experiences on here as the license was issued well within the guidelines that I read and therefore is more than fair enough.

This issue has now become completely overstated and the perspective lost. 

Anyway, that's my last on the matter.


----------



## MB2 (Nov 7, 2009)

My last but one!

The vet was a highly experienced exotic vet who has been doing DWA apps for years. The bedroom wasn't even mentioned as I expected.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I am honestly shocked, that not only you would want to keep a DWA snake in a living space but also that they issued the license, im sorry mate but to consider keeping a venomous snake in a bedroom, licensed or not is insane.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

OP

Which licensing authority do you fall under?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

MB2 said:


> If you have a designated snake room there is still a chance that you could leave a viv open and the door also. Yes it's less likely but possible never the less. Are you really trying to claim that a house with 20 highly dangerous snakes in a designated room is less of a risk than one with a single Eyelash in a locked viv in a bedroom? I know which one I'd rather stay in.


Of course it is....if a DWA snake escapes its enclosure then its locked in a secure clutter free room where the owner will find it and he will be the only one put in risk of it.

it a locked viv if it gets out then its in a room which isnt completely secure at all and has much to hide in


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

MB2 said:


> My last but one!
> 
> The vet was a highly experienced exotic vet who has been doing DWA apps for years. The bedroom wasn't even mentioned as I expected.


I smell Bullshit!

Go on and prove me wrong!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Will the room be locked to your parents? Even though I keep my hots in an outside building I wouldn't sleep at night knowing my 20 year old son/daughter had such an animal in the house. Terrified of waking up to seeing my son or daughter dead in sleep or from sudden shock, having to bust in the bedroom door down just because I get no reply when checking in.
I can only imagine how my poor mother feels knowing what I keep even though I'm well out of the nest. The worry is more intense when living at home and it doesn't matter how persuasive one can be about venom potency or mildness.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Will the room be locked to your parents? Even though I keep my hots in an outside building I wouldn't sleep at night knowing my 20 year old son/daughter had such an animal in the house. Terrified of waking up to seeing my son or daughter dead in sleep or from sudden shock.
> I can only imagine how my poor mother feels knowing what I keep even though I'm well out of the nest.


He said he had been keeping snakes for 20 years so unless he started just after birth I doubt he is that young.... that's assuming we are talking about a genuine poster here and not some viperlover like substance.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

He's been keeping garters since 3 years of age so, almost 20 years.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

was the post by James *Viperlover* Mintram?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

iv not been a dwa keeper long but id be absolutley gobsmacked if someone was allowed to keep a venomous snake, no matter what species, in an occupied bedroom


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I have to say, i know of 2 other DWA keepers who have been granted a licence to keep venomous snakes in a bedroom in the last 7 years, both under 2 different councils. And they were keeping far more dangerous species than an eyelash viper. That said, keeping venomous snakes within a living space is definately not a path i would choose to go down.

MB2, do you actually have the eyelash viper yet? As i went to Rainforest Reptiles 2 days ago and was told that someone had paid for a eyelash viper over the phone but non have left the shop yet.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I honestly couldn’t sleep at night – I have had 3 snakes escape now, all were found within minutes of entering the room, and because of my double door system they could only stay in the venomous room. (Hint, don’t use Herptek vivs with small snakes ;-))

I did use my old spare bedroom in my terrace house and also when I first moved into my new house, I used the spare room, but I never slept in there, despite my Mrs wishes ;-)

Nobody is perfect, that’s why keepers get bitten after years of keeping, the same way keepers leave vivs open, after years of keeping, it’s called “complacency”. I’m not having a dig, I don’t have to share a bed with you, but I think any vet or LA officer, who has been in the loop for some years, needs to wake up!

Keep safe, and don’t let the bed viper bite!

Dave


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

paulds said:


> ok so reading through it appears the only change is a license is now granted for 2 years, instead of 1 and if a renewel is not granted or refused until after the old one has expired the current license is still valid until it is granted again or refused.


The most significant part of the changes is DEFRA will be issuing guidance to Local Authorities on how to implement the Act, this is by far the most significant and beneficial change. Once issued it will introduce a much more balanced and consistency approach to DWAA licensing across the country.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I honestly couldn’t sleep at night – I have had 3 snakes escape now, all were found within minutes of entering the room, and because of my double door system they could only stay in the venomous room. (Hint, don’t use Herptek vivs with small snakes ;-))
> 
> I did use my old spare bedroom in my terrace house and also when I first moved into my new house, I used the spare room, but I never slept in there, despite my Mrs wishes ;-)
> 
> ...


I have always thought Herpteks were quite secure, how did they get out mate?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

All my enclosures are herpteks and by no means are they any good for small snakes!! You know the way the doors overlap when closed? There's too much space of a gap between the panes of glass, also on the sides at the top front corners of the viv it is possible for small snakes to climb up and get out, I'll make a video to show you and put up a new thread as a warning to others.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> All my enclosures are herpteks and by no means are they any good for small snakes!! You know the way the doors overlap when closed? There's too much space of a gap between the panes of glass, also on the sides at the top front corners of the viv it is possible for small snakes to climb up and get out, I'll make a video to show you and put up a new thread as a warning to others.


Ah I see I didn't mean when they are that small. But if they are of reasonable size apart from leaving the door open I would think there is no way out.


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> OP
> 
> Which licensing authority do you fall under?


Start of the thread he states Northern Ireland. I know one of the guys who does the home checks and states DWA TO BE KEPT IN UN-OCCUPIDE ROOM...


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Owzy said:


> I have always thought Herpteks were quite secure, how did they get out mate?


Hi Owen,

Yes, they got through the gap in the glass. They were only youngsters!

Dave


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> The most significant part of the changes is DEFRA will be issuing guidance to Local Authorities on how to implement the Act, this is by far the most significant and beneficial change. Once issued it will introduce a much more balanced and consistency approach to DWAA licensing across the country.


 Thats good to know. I was amazed at the inconsisancy between different council's on what constitutes a suitable environment.


----------

